# The Universe



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

There has been a few Universe-threads form time to time in here. This time i wanted to show more photos than articles describing the great ever-
lasting space around our world. With large sized photos taken by Hubble Telescope and other telescopes i give you *"The Universe"*, more amazing 
than ever! If you have a weak internett connection i'd put this thread for download a few hours before you go through!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*>> Orion Nebula*









 Enlarge (1982x1982 pixels | 0.6Mb)

*>> Carina Nebula*









 Enlarge (1982x960 pixels | 0.5Mb)


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

amazing


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Makes you rethink a lot of things.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be looking forward the rest of pictures, these two first look... well, I don't have enough words to describe their beauty. Thank you for the great idea. Do you work as an astronomer or something? (I doubt many people has access to 500mb-size pictures)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^ I am far from an astronomer or something like that! And 500Mb images are avaliable for downloads to everyone on homepages to NASA or the Hubbles Telescope etc.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*The Mice*









*The Whirlpool Galaxy*










 Enlarge (2000x1388 pixels | 760Kb


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

:drool:, i love such pics! thx for posting


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

"The Mice" looks like the Nike sign.


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

I anybody is interested in viewing such pictures I can really recommend looking through NASA´s image gallery. http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/index.html 
Great thread btw!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

It just shows you how small us planet earth really is


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

^Enlightened?


----------



## José. (Mar 22, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> :drool:, i love such pics! thx for posting


I think they're cool!!
Maybe in a few years, or if not in a few decades, "normal" (or ok, normal sophisticated cameras) will be able to take these pictures. At least I hope so. Some normal digital cameras are able to shoot starlit skies.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

What can I say, amazing views.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

To put things in size, here is the 2MASS image, or 1/8 of the total image consisting of most stars in the Milky Way Galaxy, our own 
little galaxy. And a second photoshopped image comparing our sun up to Sirius (a star) which is far from the biggest star, but one 
of our closest stars, and the brightest one. Then Sirius up to VY Canis Majoris, which is the biggest known star. Our planets is 
much enlarged though.

*Millions of stars*









*Sun vs. Sirius vs. VY Canis Majoris*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the "million of stars" is awesome! but the name should be "trilions of stars" :lol:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^ The fact is that there is _only_ 20 million stars in that exact image!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Veil Nebula*









*Helix Nebula*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

it looks so surreal


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

Absolutely out of this world! Well done Christian for finding those pictures!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

do we have outer space cameras? i'm curious


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ aha aha... hehe


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

Wey said:


> Hmm, tricky!
> 
> I'm gonna try to answer your question with my very limited knwoledges in the area: because in the places with the biggest density (i.e., where the galaxies were formed) there would be some kind of "entropy reversion", and the chaotic behavior (entropy=heat) of the particles would give place to the emergence of complexity, as the quantum numbers would be forced to shock and "merge", or be given an "average and indistinct valew" by the gravitational force. So, basically, what happens is that where things are denser, they are actually colder than where they're random and liberated, because their heat is more, let's say "shared", amongst it's many constituing particles. That's basically how life emerged in the first place, for putting it this way...
> 
> ...


I don't have any BS'o-meter handy, but I'm sorry that's not right. It's easier than that (though I won't pretend I thought of it the first time). I'll give you a hint: It has something to do with gravity. :cheers:


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

OK, I think it's time for an answer: The reason the densest regions look colder is that light escaping from them must fight the gravity from the matter there to make it to us. When climbing out from the gravity potentials the photons loose energy and appear colder. 

Actually the denser regions are a bit warmer than the surrounding less dense regions because the energy the matter attracted to the dense regions _gained_ is converted to heat. But the effect of light escaping the gravity is opposite and greater, so that effect "wins".


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

nice pictures, the universe its very wild.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Artist's vision*
Just a bunch of fictional drawnings from deviant art to make some life in the thread, ill post more true imagery later on if i have some time!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Artist's vision II*
Scroll ------>








Hope you have a large screen so you get these fullscreen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Hubble is finally up and running again after the upgrade. This is its latest pictures.

*Jet in the Carina Nebula*









*Galaxy group Stephan's Quintet*









*NGC 6302*


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful thread!


----------



## maximus gladius (Jan 11, 2009)

Amazing pictures:applause::applause:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

bravo :drool:


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

How small and insignificant we are in front of our universe...
I love hubble


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*...*

nice pictures , can you post some more galaxy pictures of the virgo cluster ??


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

wow great ones!


----------



## ninjaboi (Feb 19, 2010)

Those artist impressions are incredible. Love them!
But nothing can beat the actual real universe photos, truely stunning images. Makes you feel very small!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

A picture taken in September 2009 showing 12 billion year old galaxies.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Grand Star-Forming Region in the Doradus Nebula. Many of these stars are 100 times more massive than our sun. It is about 100 light years across the image.









In this spectacular image, observations using infrared light and X-ray light see through the obscuring dust and reveal the intense activity near the galactic core of the Milky way.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh great idea, I used to check NASA's Astronomy Picture of the Day, there is some great stuff.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

For those interested in astronomy, download WorldWide Telescope or Google Sky (a Google Earth mode) to explore the known universe in high-res. Both are free 

MS WWT : http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/Home.aspx
Note : in the full WWT program, remember to select "sky" in the "Look at" list in the lower left corner, the default is Solar System and not the whole universe.

Google Sky :
Web based : http://www.google.com/sky/
Full client : http://earth.google.com/sky/index.h...rce=en-ha-na-us-bk-earfea&utm_term=google sky


----------

